

Ask HN: Want your site/blog to be featured in our new app? - jazzychad

Hi HN,<p>Our new app, BlogFire, is an RSS reader with push notifications. The app comes pre-packaged with a set of sites/blogs that people can subscribe to so they don't open the app to just a blank screen. We submitted to Apple last week and were rejected today because we need to have written permission from all of the pre-packaged blogs in order to use their names and images in the app.<p>Of course, trying to get permission from such sites would be a long, horrible process, so we are looking to replace these sites with ones we can get permission from quickly.<p>Here is a screenshot of what the app looks like on initial launch:<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/960396/Screenshots/blogfire.png<p>The user can re-arrange/edit the list to their liking by adding/removing sites.<p>If you own/write a blog and would like to be featured as part of the pre-packaged sites in the app, and you are willing to give written permission to that effect, please email me at chad@jazzychad.net with "BlogFire" in the subject line. Also include a link to an image/icon/avatar I can use for the site in the app.<p>This would be a great opportunity to get your blog featured in a shiny new app and potentially increase your readership. The app is free and has some viral sharing components, so we hope it will spread like, well, wildfire.<p>Also, if you are connected with any of the blogs in the screenshot and would be able to help get permission from them, please email me as well.<p>Thanks! -Chad, chad@jazzychad.net<p>EDIT: In your email, PLEASE also include a link to an image I can use for your site... preferably square at least 48x48
======
workhorse
I never understood when someone says put "X" keyword in the subject.

Do you really get that much email? Is there no other way to organize your
email?

I always find it odd when people put their own organization onto someone else.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Also gives the sender a sense of purpose - you want them to follow a set of
instructions after all, this gets them in the right gear/mode.

------
matthodan
Hi Chad-- I've been looking for an app like this! I just sent Andrew @ Mixergy
an email begging him to give you permission to include his feed. His blog is
the reason I've been on the lookout for something like this... Any chance
you'll be able to play his video interviews via the app too?

~~~
jazzychad
thanks! i'll reach out to Andrew as well. his videos should play as long as he
has iphone compatible video embeds in his feed and/or site.

------
jazzychad
clickable screenshot:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/960396/Screenshots/blogfire.png>

------
pclark
if i were you, i'd simply resubmit your app, whilst you worked on a fix.

i had this with a previous project (rarara copyright!) and we resubmitted and
got in

~~~
jazzychad
well, there's a couple of other things i need to fix anyway, so it will take a
few hours of work before i can resubmit. so it can't hurt to knock out the
copyright stuff in the meantime.

